# Uber Australia trials UberX+ 'enhanced service'



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

by David Flynn | November 19, 2018
https://www.ausbt.com.au/uber-trials-uberx-enhanced-service

Uber Australia is trialling a more exclusive version of its UberX ride-sharing scheme under the banner of UberX+.

Promising 'an enhanced service at an affordable price', UberX+ draws from a pool of 'experienced, highly-rated driver-partners with newer, spacious cars'. If it helps, think of UberX+ as being a premium economy version of UberX.

The trial will run on an invitation-only basis from 19 November to 7 December 2018 with identical pricing to UberX, however the 2019 rollout of UberX+ will see pricing "cost 1.2x the price of an equivalent UberX ride"

According to Uber, drivers in the UberX+ trial "must have completed a significant number of trips and maintain a high driver-partner rating" while their vehicles must be 2012 models or newer "and be comfortably spacious for riders."

Over the weekend Uber also announced its own loyalty scheme, dubbed Uber Rewards, through which passengers stand to earn credit based on how much they spend and are assigned tiers such as Gold, Platinum and Diamond, each of which comes with its own perks


----------



## RideshareDownUnder (Dec 1, 2018)

Hugh
Yes that has


Hugh G said:


> by David Flynn | November 19, 2018
> https://www.ausbt.com.au/uber-trials-uberx-enhanced-service
> Uber Australia is trialling a more exclusive version of its UberX ride-sharing scheme under the banner of UberX+.
> 
> ...


 Yes it's called uber pro in the states
But the issue is it's reliant on pax ratings and 70% of pax don't rate .
Seems flawed


----------

